# Retrieve and fax a web page



## drhowarddrfine (Dec 23, 2008)

I have a storefront with an online ordering system.  When an order comes in, I can create an order list on a web page, or plain text, that needs to be retrieved at a remote office.  Right now I just create a plain text file that can be viewed in any browser but I need to monitor that location for when it appears, retrieve it when it's available, then faxing it to a phone number.  

(In case you're wondering, this is for a Windows computer at the office and, apparently, there's no way to write a simple script for Windows that prints to anything but the default printer.  We are not allowed to install anything more than a simple script on the Windows computer so doing much more than a VBScript is out of the question.)


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Dec 23, 2008)

Hmm


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Dec 23, 2008)

I'm having problems posting here.  

I've never used fax software before.  My thought is to write a bash script to monitor and retrieve the page when it's available.  Then use mgetty+sendfax or hylafax to fax the page.  Should I be looking at efax?

Does anyone have any comments or insight into this?

Thanks.


----------

